# Fireplace Chimney Tech



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I need someone to replace my chimney pipe. it is 27 years old and is leaking... I will provide all materials. just need soneone that is young, and agile that works on Chimneys.. only looking at replacing pipe in attic and out to crest of roof.. if anyone knows someone that is good, and honest please have them contact me.. 
I got a quote from 2 companies but can't afford them since I was just laid off again until next year..


----------

